# Water ingression in Autocruise Starblazer



## Sach (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a Autocruise Starblazer 2004.
It has developed water ingression into the area seat water inlet/electric inlet.
I have checked al possible areas for penetration and resealed them.
Water is still coming in.

Has any member experienced similar problems


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Sach
Is the electrical inlet box next to the water inlet connection. if so look at this area and try filling the tank up with the water inlet kit whilst looking under the seat.

It may also be coming in through a beadly sealed window which is probally above the box and near the seat cushion. the water runs down the back of the seat and into the under seat box. is the back of the seat wet?

Phill


----------

